# Mussorgsky, Ravel, Rachmaninoff, Liszt, or Wagner reccomedations



## Eric

Mussorgsky, Ravel, Rachmaninoff, Liszt, or Wagner reccomendations, anyone? or anything else, for that matter?


----------



## avrile

It actually depends on your mood. If you're into studying, you might as well listen to Baroque works as in the repertoire of Bach and his sons, Handel, Pachelbel, and Vivaldi, among mothers. If you're into relaxation, try listening to the works of the Classicists: Mozart, Haydn, Sammartini, and Clementi, etc. If you want to heighten your romantic mood, try out Chopin's Nocturnes and his Waltzes. From your list, Rachmaninov would be good for deep emotions. Liszt would be good for listening for virtuosity!


----------



## Manuel

> It actually depends on your mood. If you're into studying, you might as well listen to Baroque works as in the repertoire of Bach and his sons, Handel, Pachelbel, and Vivaldi, among mothers. If you're into relaxation, try listening to the works of the Classicists: Mozart, Haydn, Sammartini, and Clementi, etc. If you want to heighten your romantic mood, try out Chopin's Nocturnes and his Waltzes. From your list, Rachmaninov would be good for deep emotions. Liszt would be good for listening for virtuosity!


That's good advise, but doesn't apply to everyone. For instance, I can't study at all if Bach is playing, the character of _moto perpetuo_ in his works is something that calls my attention, inevitably. When studying, I prefer rare operas in languages I don't speak, or quiet and contemplative contemporary works (something like Takemitsu's _From me flow what you call time_).

Perhaps Eric is just asking for recomendations in general, not as _gebrauchsmusik_.

Here is my list:
*Ravel: *his piano output is excellent (as well as his orchestral and chamber writting  ). Try Gaspard de la Nuit, the piano trio, the string quartet and L'enfant et les sortileges.

*Rachmaninov*: 2nd and 3rd piano concertos, 2nd symphony, scherzo for orchestra, Island of the Dead (symphonic poem), Corelli variations, Paganini Rhapsody, Preludes Op. 2 Nº 1, Opp23 Nº 5 and 12.



> Liszt would be good for listening for virtuosity!


But there's also a lot of poetry there.

*Liszt*: Both piano concertos, Totentanz, Mephisto Waltz Nº 1, Concert Etudes (Gnomenreigen, La legierezza, Un sospiro), Anées de Pelerinage (the whole set or at least this pieces from it: Au bord d'une source, Petrarch Sonnet Nº 104, Les jeux d'eaux a la Villa d'Este, Gondoliera, Tarantella). As an introduction to his orchestral writting I suggest the poem Les Préludes.


----------



## Eric

ok, thanks guys, i will check it out!


----------



## Frasier

Ravel: You need the complete ballet: Daphnis and Chloe. The more famous "Suite No. 2" is the latter half of the complete ballet. It's a masterpiece of composition and orchestration. Sensuous, to say the least.
You could also try his "Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet" - slightly on the sugary side but atmospheric. 

Also go along with Gaspard de la Nuit - a lovely piece to listen to and an absolute horror to play, especially Scarbo (which I can't play!) and the Piano Concerto in D for left hand only. Both piano concertos are excellent works - the slow movement of the G major concerto is quite something - the third movement absolutely ruptures its warm placid mood. 

Nice pieces but Ravel is probably closer to impressionism than late romanticism (Rachmaninov)

Finally, Ravel also orchestrated Mussorgsky's Pictures - I don't know if a recording is available.


----------



## Manuel

Frasier said:


> Finally, Ravel also orchestrated Mussorgsky's Pictures - I don't know if a recording is available.


I'm sure there are. Ravel's orchestration is the most recorded one (Mussorgsky's original was written for the piano). What is great about it is that it doesnt sound like Ravel, but it sounds Mussorgsky.
There are other orchestrations: Ashkenazy (coupled with the piano version, DECCA), Caillet, etc.

You should check Horowitz' _pianostration_ also. As we suppose, he knew far more about the instrument than Mussorgsky, so his arrangement for piano is awsome.


----------



## oisfetz

There are 2 Horowitz's Pictures, one live and the other on studio. IMO
the live one is better, but the other had much better sound. Both are
just incredible. NOBODY has played it on piano as that monster!! Nobody 
can.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Gateway recommendations for Wagner: The overtures! Prelude to Act III- _Lohengrin_, _Die Meistersinger_, _Tannhauser_ overture (and Venusberg music). I'm a little biased, but there's no such thing as a mediocre Wagner overture! 
For a showstopping soprano aria in the old style: Dich, Teure Halle from _Tannhauser_. For a tuneful tenor vehicle in hybrid style: Walter's "Prize Song" from _Meistersinger_. For the epic showstopping apocalyptic conclusion, the "Immolation Scene" from _Gotterdammerung_.
_"So gut, und schlim es geh',"_ after Wagner wrote these works, the world of orchestral music, and opera, would never be the same.


----------



## Manuel

> Gateway recommendations for Wagner: The overtures!


*Rienzi*, of course.


----------



## johnnyx

Some of my personal favorites:
Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
Ravel - Daphnis and Chloe
Rachmaninoff - Isle of the Dead
Liszt - Faust Symphony
Wagner - Parsifal


----------



## Kesiak

I would recommend for Mussorgsky's picutres in original (piano) version to get one of the Richter's recordings - he was incredible player in this music. Check this site: http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=43:122310


----------



## Manuel

Kesiak said:


> I would recommend for Mussorgsky's picutres in original (piano) version to get one of the Richter's recordings - he was incredible player in this music. Check this site: http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=43:122310


The Pictures from the famous Sofia recital is definitely a must.

I have just posted in The Broadcasts Corner a recital Richter gave in 1969 in which he played Mussorgsky and Schumann.


----------



## tzadik

As for Wagner, this is a no-brainer, especially the overture


----------



## SixFootScowl

My symphonic recommendation for Rachmaninoff:


----------



## SanAntone

*Liszt:* _Années de Pèlerinage_ - Daniel Grimwood
*Ravel*: _Piano Concerto in G_ - Martha Argerich
*Rachmaninoff*: _All-Night Vigil_ - Gloriae Dei Cantores, The St. Romanos Cappella, Peter Jermihov (cond.)


----------

